# Post Moh's Surgery



## coderlady (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anybody know the correct way to use diagnoses for a reconstruction status post Moh's skin cancer resection?  My diagnosis given by the surgeon was "Open wound of right ear status post Moh's technique skin cancer resection".  He did an ear reconstruction with a local flap and local tissue arrangement.  Would really like a reply please.....  Thank you!


----------



## abright609 (Mar 12, 2009)

*not sure, but i wanna try-*

I would think that using dx code 998.83 (surgical wound, non-healing?  what do you think?


----------



## kass1972@live.com (Oct 26, 2010)

*Reconstruction surgery after mohs sx*

I am trying to determine the correct dx code to use for my doctor who is an ocularplastic surgeon, he does the reconstruction repair 1 day after mohs sx (which is done by another doctor). He is listing surgical defect s/p mohs sx, and says to bill dx 173.1(malig eyelid tumor)  what should i use. Please help !!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2010)

abright609 said:


> I would think that using dx code 998.83 (surgical wound, non-healing?  what do you think?



It is not a 998.83 as this is not an injury nor an non healing wound.  Nor is it the cancer code as the cancer is now gone, a Mohs surgery would not be performed if there was a chance for residual cancer.  Look for a code for acquired deformity of the ear in this case and use the V code for history of cancer as a secondary.


----------

